
Ask HN:Advice for a Recent BootCamp Grad? - LostRecentlyBoi
Finished about a month ago, having a hard time finding a paid role anywhere, just wondering if those taking a similar path had some advice? or even those not taking a similar path but have relative valid advice?
======
dman
Just want to say that this is an incredibly difficult job environment - so do
not take any lack of progress personally. Persevere and follow up with people
even more often than usual - interviewers / HR departments are stretched thin
so somethings things might be held up for reasons that have nothing to do with
you. Just keep on plugging on, wishing you the best!

------
garmaine
Brush up your resume with open source contributions.

